# Solved: CSS: IFrame: How to Make Appearing Flat?



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,

I try to use an IFrame object inside my HTML code (""), and succeed so far.

But what causes a problem, is the visual appeal of that iframe. It looks like having a 3D border (cut into the existing page), but I want the iframe to appear flat, means, without visible borders.

Here's the URL:
http://www.jamaica-focus.com/SvenLittkowski

The iframe is located at the upper right area of the website.


----------



## Hirnsausen (Jul 27, 2008)

Problem solved, I just had to use the HTML attribute "frameborder".


----------

